# DIFC Visa - How long it takes?



## new and lost (Oct 2, 2009)

Dear All,

I am being offered a position with an international bank in DIFC. I am yet to start with the visa process and still haven't resigned from my current job. How swift is the DIFC employment visa process? I have visited Dubai a few times but getting a work visa is new for me. 

Would appreciate if someone can guide me. Should i go ahead and resign or wait for my employment visa to come thru?? Being a single woman, should i expect any delays in visa processing??


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi,

I was (and still am) in the same boat as you. Married female coming through first before my husband. I was waiting for my DHCC licence (which allows me to work in my profession), which can take 3 months, but mine has come through in 2 months. My last day of work was on Wednesday, as I have exams next week. 

My expected date of commencement is the 18th. I have no work visa yet, no flight booked and no accommodation. After feeling nervous I spoke to my new boss and recruiter and they told me everything will be sorted out in time. They spent a lot of money on my professional licence, so it's up to them to get me there and working as soon as they can.

My recruiter said I will only get my info on the 11th, and I expect to fly on the 16th. If I had waited to give notice I would have been in big trouble.

I think it depends on how secure you think your job offer is, ask your recruiter/contact person what your expected commencement date is, and then try and plan for 4 weeks before that to give notice. 

I know, i is very scary leaving your job not sure of what the plan is, but I'm surviving so far... hoping that everything works out!



new and lost said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am being offered a position with an international bank in DIFC. I am yet to start with the visa process and still haven't resigned from my current job. How swift is the DIFC employment visa process? I have visited Dubai a few times but getting a work visa is new for me.
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can guide me. Should i go ahead and resign or wait for my employment visa to come thru?? Being a single woman, should i expect any delays in visa processing??


----------

